# UML



## smu82 (1. Feb 2011)

Hallo allerseits.

Habe ein kleines Problem mit einer Übungsaufgabe und hoffe, dass mir hier jemand helfen kann. Bin totaler Java-Anfänger. Die Aufgabe ist folgende:

Modellieren Sie das folgende Fußball-WM-Szenario mit einem UML-Klassendiagramm:

1.,Jeder Spieler bei der Fußball-WM hat einen Namen und eine Rückennummer und spielt für
genau eine Mannschaft.
2.Ein Fußballteam hat einen Namen und besteht aus mehreren Spielern, aber mindestens aus
11 Spielern.
3. Bei einem Fußballspiel spielen zwei Teams gegeneinander. Am Ende des Fußballspiels steht
fest, wie viele Tore jede Mannschaft erzielt hat. Die Anzahl der Tore, die eine Mannschaft in
einem Spiel erzielt hat, werden zur Gesamtzahl aller erzielten Tore dieser Mannschaft
hinzugezählt. Analog werden alle Gegentore des Spiels zur Gesamtzahl der Gegentore einer
Mannschaft hinzugezählt. Hat eine Mannschaft gewonnen, so bekommt sie zwei Punkte,
spielte sie unentschieden, so bekommt sie einen Punkt, hat sie verloren, so bekommt sie
keinen Punkt.
4.Eine Gruppe in der Vorrunde der WM besteht aus vier Mannschaften. Jede Mannschaft
gehört genau einer Gruppe an. Die zwei besten Mannschaften einer Gruppe kommen ins
Achtelfinale. Jede Mannschaft einer Gruppe spielt gegen jede andere Mannschaft der
Gruppe. Nach jedem neuen Spiel werden die Tore und Punkte der Mannschaften aktualisiert.[/I]

Achten Sie darauf Ihre Datentypen zu kapseln. Halten Sie die Zahl der get- und set-Methoden klein.

Mit 1 und 2 komme ich ja noch klar, weiß aber nicht wie ich Teil 3 und 4 im UML-Diagramm umsetzen kann. Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Andi_CH (1. Feb 2011)

Das kommt erstens draufan was ihr schon besprochen habt und dann sind die Geschmäcker noch sehr veschieden.

Punkt 3:
Ich persönlich mache ein Klasse Fussballspiel welches genau 2 Teams referenziert
Ein Team gehört zu 0..* Fussballspielen

Fussballspiel hat für jedes Team den Torstand
Beim setzen des Resultates müssen gleich die Tor- und Punktestände in den Teams nachgeführt werden

Punkt 4:
Es gibt eine Klasse WmVorrundenGruppe welche genau 4 Teams und 16 Fussballspiele referenziert
(Jedes der 4 Teams spielt gegen jedes andere -> 16 Spiele)

Ein Team gehört zu 0 oder 1 WmVorrundenGruppe

Setzten des Resultates für ein WmEndrundenSpiel führt die Tor und Punktezähler nach

In der WmVorrundenGruppe kann abgefragt werden welche Mannschaften weiter kommen.


Alles klar? Das sollte alles sein.


----------



## smu82 (1. Feb 2011)

vielen dank:


----------

